
Edsger W. Dijkstra’s list of advice - arikr
https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/EWD10xx/EWD1055A.html
======
arikr
via
[https://www.twitter.com/nolimits/status/1039326326493073408](https://www.twitter.com/nolimits/status/1039326326493073408)

